# would Googling a steroid show me who sells domestic?



## notbulking (Feb 23, 2017)

If I Google Proviron, it gives me all the sources but I'm not sure they are legit or if they are domestic. I don't get why they sell it in the open considering it's legal status. Like you won't see a vendor selling heroin with a link to their site, you know? Has anyone here ever Googled any steroid and went to the sites of those vendors and actually ordered something?


----------



## CuriousGeorge (Feb 23, 2017)

If a domestic has a website, its probably not a good source to use.


----------



## Jaydub (Feb 23, 2017)

No... not a good idea.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 23, 2017)

notbulking said:


> If I Google Proviron, it gives me all the sources but I'm not sure they are legit or if they are domestic. I don't get why they sell it in the open considering it's legal status. Like you won't see a vendor selling heroin with a link to their site, you know? Has anyone here ever Googled any steroid and went to the sites of those vendors and actually ordered something?



Ask I said in your other thread a few minutes ago the good sources don't want to be found on google.


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 23, 2017)

notbulking said:


> If I Google Proviron, it gives me all the sources but I'm not sure they are legit or if they are domestic. I don't get why they sell it in the open considering it's legal status. Like you won't see a vendor selling heroin with a link to their site, you know? Has anyone here ever Googled any steroid and went to the sites of those vendors and actually ordered something?



You need to spend some time reading here.  That alone would keep you from asking some of these questions.


----------



## IHI (Feb 23, 2017)

Think you can google a company on doing some mail fraud or money laundering for you?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 23, 2017)

Bad idea bro. Bad idea. If you go out looking on the enet you're gonna lose your hard earned money .


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 23, 2017)

This dude is a cuck


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Feb 24, 2017)

notbulking said:


> If I Google Proviron, it gives me all the sources but I'm not sure they are legit or if they are domestic. I don't get why they sell it in the open considering it's legal status. Like you won't see a vendor selling heroin with a link to their site, you know? Has anyone here ever Googled any steroid and went to the sites of those vendors and actually ordered something?



I think you answered yourself !


----------



## CtrlAll (Feb 24, 2017)

notbulking said:


> If I Google Proviron, it gives me all the sources but I'm not sure they are legit or if they are domestic. I don't get why they sell it in the open considering it's legal status. Like you won't see a vendor selling heroin with a link to their site, you know? Has anyone here ever Googled any steroid and went to the sites of those vendors and actually ordered something?



This new guy just figured out what most of us don't figure out until we've done years of research! Gosh darn it, please oh please won't you tell us your secret kid! ROFL


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 24, 2017)

notbulking said:


> If I Google Proviron, it gives me all the sources but I'm not sure they are legit or if they are domestic. I don't get why they sell it in the open considering it's legal status. Like you won't see a vendor selling heroin with a link to their site, you know? Has anyone here ever Googled any steroid and went to the sites of those vendors and actually ordered something?



I check all my sources for illegal drugs through https://www.dea.gov/ to save time.


----------



## Bigwhite (Feb 24, 2017)

I google pussy one pops up 15 mins away wanting to **** me...


----------

